# Rube Goldberg Warre Beekeeping



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Had a shortage today of strong clusters on which to place extracted wet supers. I forgot to place the modified Warre box on the modified Warre so I ended up with a hexagon Warre topped with eight frame mediums and topped off with the Modified Warre. The Modified Warre got ten frame mediums. If Charlie sees these stacks at my yard I will never hear the end of it. :shhhh:


----------



## Hops Brewster (Jun 17, 2014)

I respectfully submit you should change your user name to *odd*frank.

Well done, Rube. Well done.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

odfrank said:


>


Ollie,

You must have very classy bees for them to rate having their own penthouse at the top of the tower!

What do you call that?
Bee-sars Palace?
Mont-Bee Carlo Resort?
The Bee-netian Macao?

No, must be the Waldorf BeeStoria!


----------



## Nordak (Jun 17, 2016)

Jenga, extreme edition.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

You guys have no idea of the things I've seen at his main yard. It's kinda like an apiary version of a very creepy haunted house.


----------



## Agis Apiaries (Jul 22, 2014)

Kinda like the Winchester Mystry House?


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Agis Apiaries said:


> Kinda like the Winchester Mystry House?


Actually, Ollie keeps a very professional looking apiary. I just like to tease him about his hive creativity which is pretty smart, I have to say.


----------

